# Hack tire pressure monitor on GM's



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm always getting false pressure reports on my GM Montana van.
As this feature cannot be hacked in the computer, I'm thinking of removing the sensors from the wheels and installing them all in the spare wheel.

The GM sensors are part of the valve assembly so all I need do is drill 3 more valve holes in the spare rim and transfer the senders from the wheels. Replace the four valves and I'd be away to the races.

Have I over-looked any considerations in doing this?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Ummm, Yup ! My understanding, from experience working in an auto parts store and visiting shops--MOST of the TPS units used on auto/light trucks nowadays actually know the tire is rotating. You _will_ get a reading while sitting still in the driveway/parking lot but eventually the 'puter will know the tire is not rotating.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thurman said:


> Ummm, Yup ! My understanding, from experience working in an auto parts store and visiting shops--MOST of the TPS units used on auto/light trucks nowadays actually know the tire is rotating. You _will_ get a reading while sitting still in the driveway/parking lot but eventually the 'puter will know the tire is not rotating.


 Thanks for the reply! This stirs up a whole bunch of new questions for me.
Where I live its recommended that we should use 4 snow tires in the winter. In fact, in Quebec snow tires are required by law.

In the past I have had my snow tires mounted on rims, to avoid mounting and removing the tires.
To do this with TPS, I will have to buy 4 more sensors.

Another question, is how can my computer tell if its getting a signal from my tires or the one that is parked beside it?


----------

